# Green may not be the Blazers choice



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Stolen from the Blazers Forum. Are the Blazers souring on Green?

http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/or...sports/1118743039287040.xml&coll=7&thispage=2



> On Thursday, the Blazers will hold workouts for Seattle prep guard Martell Webster, North Carolina guard Rashad McCants and Washington guard Nate Robinson. They wanted to have Green included in those workouts, but his agent has informed the Blazers that he will only work out by himself.
> 
> Illinois point guard Deron Williams and Wake Forest point guard Chris Paul also have made the same request to work out only by themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Not sure how much we can read into that. He could be trying to bate Green into a workout. Or he could just be frustrated at how the talent is backing off. 

IMO if Bogut/Williams go 1-2 the Blazers will be looking to trade.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Amplifier said:


> Not sure how much we can read into that. He could be trying to bate Green into a workout. Or he could just be frustrated at how the talent is backing off.
> 
> IMO if Bogut/Williams go 1-2 the Blazers will be looking to trade.




That's exactly what will happen. Paul is the clearcut #3 pick and he's of no use to the Blazers. look for Portland to trade down and pick up an extra pick, or trade for a really top notch SG......Not Paul Pierce. 


I really think Portland will end up with Green, but if he's gone I don't think the Blazers would be crushed with either Wright or Webster


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

green at 3 is too high. portland is gonna trade the pick if the obvious happens (bogut/williams at 1and2)


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm liking the idea of a Portland-Utah trade. They happened to work Paul out on the same day (June 9). One of them is interested in him, the other is not. Take a wild guess. I can easily see Portland taking Paul and trading him to Utah for a wing, maybe a center as I don't see Ratliff doing too much for them and Randolph really isn't a center.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Green at 3 is not too high, he will be the at worst the 2nd best player in this draft when it's all said and done. I hope Portland takes him, I think it would be a bad move to trade down and take Webster or McCants.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Do not be shocked if a trade comes from nowhere expected. Charlotte, New Orleans and Utah know Portland does not need a PG and there are 3 maybe 5 9depending on your scout) PGs that are virtually equal. Why should Charlotte give up the #13 when they know they will have their choice of Paul, Williams, or Felton at #5 regardless of what Portland does. 

Utah _might_ give up the #27 or a future pick but why should they? Unless Portland goes Paul (doubtful), they will get one of the big 3 PGs also.

Toronto, I don't think is desperate enough for a PG to give up the #7 and #16, just to have to deal with Rafel Alston's crap the entire season. They can go SG/SF and PF/C and avoid that turmoil until they can quietly move Alston.

Look for some as of right now unknown team to eat some or all of the following contracts(Miles, Ratliff, DA, Zach Randolph, Kobe Stopper) to move to #3 and it might not be for Paul.

I mean is Gerald Green a better prospect then Antonie Wright or McCants..really?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I am confused by something in this article. It mentions that Chris Paul and Deron Williams are only working out alone, but are they telling the Blazers that? I don't see any reason why they would, becuase I don't see any reason why the Blazers would be working them out.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What about the Lakers eating one of Portland's bad contracts like Ratliff, and getting the 3?

Suddenly the Lakers have:
Deron Williams(Phil is going to want the bigger guard)
Kobe
Lamar Odom
Brian Grant
Ratliff

And maybe the Lakers send Vujanic to the Blazers to boot. I don't know.

But that might be the team out of nowhere you are talking about.

Can definitely get a good sg at 10. Maybe Martell Webster.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Ratliff has an ugly contract but he still has value and Portland isnt going to move down that far just to get rid of him. Besides, it'd create a hole at center that would then need to be filled. I love Przybilla but he tends to get in foul trouble a lot and Ha isnt ready for a lot of minutes yet. If Portland makes a deal like that with LA it'd be a contract like Derek Anderson but even then I don't think they're desperate enough to unload him at the cost of the #3 pick.

The Blazers should, and probably will, take Paul and let teams try to out bid each other for him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Given Portland's history you almost expect them to make the worst possible move.Since taking Paul would be the smartest move available,they'll probably do something else


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Given Portland's history you almost expect them to make the worst possible move.Since taking Paul would be the smartest move available,they'll probably do something else


 
Yes, Portlands history of going to the playoffs every year for over two decades clearly shows they find a way to make the worst possible move.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

MemphisX - 

I disagree, there IS a big difference b\t Paul and Williams and Felton...

This has been labeled a 3 player draft, up until recently when smoke billows from teams at full steam...and now we here how Felton or Williams may be a certain team's "top" guy.....it is BS

This is all an attempt to bluff POR into just taking who they want at #3, or making a ridiculous trade like the Clips did last year...and Nash isn't going to do it....

Too many teams want to move to #3...POR will draft Paul and take the best offer...which will be pretty expensive...Nash wants 2 picks this year for Paul (#3), and I think in the end he will get it...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Toronto, I don't think is desperate enough for a PG to give up the #7 and #16, just to have to deal with Rafel Alston's crap the entire season. They can go SG/SF and PF/C and avoid that turmoil until they can quietly move Alston.


I can see Toronto taking a point guard at 7(Jack) if not at 16, because we need a point guard in the worst way, and Babcock has said numerous times that we will draft a point guard, maybe even two. 



> I mean is Gerald Green a better prospect then Antonie Wright or *McCants*..really?


:laugh: Antoine Wright I can understand, but McCants? Come on..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm confused. What makes Paul the 3rd best prospect? Internet prognosticators? Why should I believe them? Just because NBAdraft.net, Chad Ford and Draftexpress say it, why is it gospel? Last I checked these mocks are always wrong at the end of the day.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Well from actually seeing the PGs play my ranking of them is very different then most. I see it as Williams, Felton, Jack, and then Paul but my opinion is just that. Maybe I missed something when I was watching the games but Felton is quicker then Paul. What made me dislike Paul is he used the same spin move to get into the lane and to finish on breaks...everytime. In the NBA, crap like that doesn't fly. 

I just feel that he has the big bust potential and the only reason I give him the benefit of the doubt is because of how most scouts regard him _publicly[/].

If I am Portland I offer Pryzbilla and the #3 to Milwaukee and Atlanta and get Bogut or Williams, if that fails I trade down and try to shed some salary...maybe the #3/Ratliff/Miles/DA to NY for #8/Penny/Tim Thomas. Draft Wright, Granger or Webster and build from there._


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> I'm confused. What makes Paul the 3rd best prospect? Internet prognosticators? Why should I believe them? Just because NBAdraft.net, Chad Ford and Draftexpress say it, why is it gospel? Last I checked these mocks are always wrong at the end of the day.


and I say the same thing about Gerald Green...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Well from actually seeing the PGs play my ranking of them is very different then most. I see it as Williams, Felton, Jack, and then Paul but my opinion is just that. Maybe I missed something when I was watching the games but Felton is quicker then Paul. What made me dislike Paul is he used the same spin move to get into the lane and to finish on breaks...everytime. In the NBA, crap like that doesn't fly.


Yep, thats exactly how I rank the point guards myself, except Felton and Jack are tied. I really don't see why people say Paul is the #1 ranked point guard.. like HKF said, because nbadraftnet or draftexpress said it?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Who cares who the #1 PG is? There's 3 PG's that could go in the top 10 and 5 or 6 teams in the lottery that would like to get their hands on one of them. The demand out weighs the supply. Portland could end up taking D. Williams at #3 in a trade with Utah or Paul in a trade with Toronto. If a team like Utah or Toronto wants to get one of the top PG's their going to make a trade with Portland. Both those teams have assets the Blazers could be interested in like expiring contracts and multiple first round picks and Portland can still get one of their SG's at 6 or 7.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Someone here explain to me then why Bernie is so anxious to move up to #3?

If Felton and Williams are better or equal to Paul, then why even BOTHER moving up at all? One of them will be there for CHA, most likely Felton, all 5'11 of him....

Why would Bickerstaff feel the need to REPEATEDLY cooment in public about acquiring POR #3 pick? Why would he resort to threatening to take whom POR likes (Like he knows...) if POR trades with a team lower than CHA?

For what? To draft Felton?

Chris Paul was just as highly regarded last year as well, and most likely would have been the 1st PG selected in the 2004 draft as well....

Felton is getting a lot of run from a good tourney, but he isn't nearly as good as Paul is...come on now..that is a joke...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I rate Felton as the worst of the 4, but that's not to say he's a bad player. I think if the Lakers got Felton it would just be unfair; Jack is going to be a great bargain for some team in the mid-late first round because he's the only guard that isn't riding a wave of hype following a great tournament run. Jack had a pretty mediocre season this year, but his defense is amazing and you KNOW that he can lead a team.

I think the Jazz are just bound to trade up to #3, it just makes sense for both teams. Utah gets their point guard in Paul and Portland gets Green (they aren't souring on him, this is just a horrendous attempt at a smoke screen); we KNOW the Hornets will take Williams and Charlotte will take Felton and I think Green is the last member of that upper tier. What would it take for Utah to get the #3? Curtis Borchardt? He's a legit 7 footer who's probably better than Pryz and if he sucks or gets injured they don't have to pick up his option (I think there's a team option after this year); and if not they still have Pryz. Where's the problem? Why not take the risk on a big kid or some one else? That Jazz have a million fringe players! Maybe Harpring and #6 for Pryz and #3 to just throw out something without checking the salaries. How does that not work out? I think it's written in the stars that the Jazz trade up. It makes no sense for Charlotte or New Orleans, but it makes all the sense in the world for the Jazz, especially if the Raps leapfrog them, then they don't get their elite point guard.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I think the Jazz are just bound to trade up to #3, it just makes sense for both teams. Utah gets their point guard in Paul and Portland gets Green (they aren't souring on him, this is just a horrendous attempt at a smoke screen); we KNOW the Hornets will take Williams and Charlotte will take Felton and I think Green is the last member of that upper tier. What would it take for Utah to get the #3? Curtis Borchardt? He's a legit 7 footer who's probably better than Pryz and if he sucks or gets injured they don't have to pick up his option (I think there's a team option after this year); and if not they still have Pryz. Where's the problem? Why not take the risk on a big kid or some one else? That Jazz have a million fringe players! Maybe Harpring and #6 for Pryz and #3 to just throw out something without checking the salaries. How does that not work out? I think it's written in the stars that the Jazz trade up. It makes no sense for Charlotte or New Orleans, but it makes all the sense in the world for the Jazz, especially if the Raps leapfrog them, then they don't get their elite point guard.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

haha

AHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


AHAHAHA

good joke.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Ok, change Borchardt with a second round pick or anything else, I don't care. The Jazz would love to have the #3 pick and the Blazers want Green who they can get at #6. Kein problem mein freund.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Ok, change Borchardt with a second round pick or anything else, I don't care. The Jazz would love to have the #3 pick and the Blazers want Green who they can get at #6. Kein problem mein freund.


 
You got the right idea. Just leave guys like Pryzbilla out of it cause he aint goin nowhere. Something like #3 for #6 and #27. Although I think they could get a better deal then this but it shows how little sense it makes for Portland to take Green at #3.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> What would it take for Utah to get the #3? *Curtis Borchardt? He's a legit 7 footer who's probably better than Pryz* and if he sucks or gets injured they don't have to pick up his option (I think there's a team option after this year); and if not they still have Pryz.


WoW... that's just HILARIOUS/RIDICULOIUS! Thanks for the laugh, bro'! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

As a Bucks fan I don't exactly have fond memories of Pryzbilla. I'd probably take a box of graham crackers over Pryz after what I saw. Plus Borchardt has a hot wife, so there's the eye candy factor.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> As a Bucks fan I don't exactly have fond memories of Pryzbilla. I'd probably take a box of graham crackers over Pryz after what I saw. Plus Borchardt has a hot wife, so there's the eye candy factor.


You must not have seen any Blazer games this year, he played just about as good as anyone in the NBA from the Center position....blocking shots, rebounding and playing great in the paint....He nearly won the Most Improved Player award....He is one of the most untouchable players on the Blazers and management is scrambling to try and find a way to resign him after this next year....He is a lot different than the Pryzbilla you saw when he was in Milwaukee...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> MemphisX -
> 
> Too many teams want to move to #3...POR will draft Paul and take the best offer...which will be pretty expensive...Nash wants 2 picks this year for Paul (#3), and I think in the end he will get it...


There are only 3 teams with 2 picks in round one. I dont see CHA or TOR giving you theirs and I don't think you want DEN late 2 picks. So I don't think you will get it.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

vigilante said:


> Yep, thats exactly how I rank the point guards myself, except Felton and Jack are tied. I really don't see why people say Paul is the #1 ranked point guard.. like HKF said, because nbadraftnet or draftexpress said it?



I agree. Williams, Jack, Felton, Paul. Check out the ACC boys' head to head matchups. Jack and Felton cancel, Paul is negative.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> Someone here explain to me then why Bernie is so anxious to move up to #3?
> 
> If Felton and Williams are better or equal to Paul, then why even BOTHER moving up at all? One of them will be there for CHA, most likely Felton, all 5'11 of him....
> 
> ...


I really think he's hoping the Hawks take Paul which would leave him Marvin Williams. It seems like they covet him more than anyone. But not as so much to give up 2 lotto picks though. But I'm sure he'd take a consolation prize in Paul though.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

If the Hawks take Paul, and I sincerely hope they do....Does Bernie REALLY think that he can get Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut from POR for the 5th pick and a lottery locked TOR pick until 2009?

I seriously doubt POR would even deal Marvin\Bogut for the #5 & #13...

IF one of those guys falls, they will be a Blazer...that is a given.

NO...IMO, this is all about positioning for the Chris Paul, who is a step above the rest of the PG in this draft, and has been held as such for awhile now...and then curiously enough, come draft time Deron Williams' name comes up, Ray Felton's name comes up...even though Paul measured in at ovver 6'0 tall (6'1 right?) dispelling the one consistent criticism of him (being under 6'0) and even though Deron (almost 3" !) and Ray shrunk....

I think SEVERAL teams are sending smokescreens out specifically regarding Chris Paul....

Bernie is just being overtly obvious about it IMO.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

The Blazers are on crack (not weed) if they pass on Green at #3.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

if marvin williams is there at 3 i think he becomes the obvious choice... #5 and #13 isn't enough for williams imo.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> You must not have seen any Blazer games this year, he played just about as good as anyone in the NBA from the Center position....blocking shots, rebounding and playing great in the paint....He nearly won the Most Improved Player award....He is one of the most untouchable players on the Blazers and management is scrambling to try and find a way to resign him after this next year....He is a lot different than the Pryzbilla you saw when he was in Milwaukee...


AHAHAHHAHHAAHAHA @ Pryz being untouchable.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

"He is one of the most untouchable players on the Blazers"

...it's true. other than Telfair and Outlaw i'd say he's the player they're least likely to trade.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> AHAHAHHAHHAAHAHA @ Pryz being untouchable.


well, for what they can realistically get for Joel, he is untouchable. Obviously it's not suggesting that the team would turn down a "star" for him, but they're not going to trade him with #3 for a lower pick + pick in the teens.

And who they can trade Joel for (at his small contract) isn't worth what Joel brings to the table.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I know, I know. I just find it hilarious that he's getting so much love because, he's not that good. He had one good year, but when you get down to it he just isn't that good.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

at the end of the day i think the blazers pick up webster at the #8 .

green never quite fit what the blazer seem to be building in port. he is too similar to their other players at the wing they are building with. the refusing to work out with other players cant help his cause.

what is the real difference between Gerald green , outlaw and miles....nothing they are all essentially the same player with the same plusses and minuses to their games, but with different ceilings and basements. the blazers are already figuring out they dont even need 2 such players, which is why miles will be gone soon , in addition to other reasons concering him.

now enter webster a guy who can play on the outside , provide spacing for all the slashing the other wing spot . telfair is going to need someone to kick out to , he cant always look to dump it off, teams tend to pick up on that.

the other players on the blazer perimeter patterson , DA are paid way too much to be on a rebuilding team and not many teams will take them at their rate of payment....ditto for SAR and ratliff. abdur-rahim is going via free agency . ratliff is going to be traded , they obviously are going pryz's direction.

new york sends Jackie butler and penny hardaway #8 for ratliff , miles #3

a deal that saves port. about 59 mil. after next season over the lengths of the contracts of miles and ratliff...it may mean nothing to paul allen's bottom line , but it means a great deal to the salary cap as the 19 mil. off it in 2006-07 puts them down in the 31 mil. range commited enough to grab a pretty good free agent or 2.

while its nice to have another draft pick almost in any scenerio they will be able to get a better free agent than they could attain in the draft with either the 27 pick from utah or even a #13 from char. which wouldn't happen anyway if marvin williams isn't around at #3...i agree with other posters that the hawks will draft marvin and be happy with that.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> I know, I know. I just find it hilarious that he's getting so much love because, he's not that good. He had one good year, but when you get down to it he just isn't that good.


He's not a "stud" by any stretch, but he's significantly better than he was in Milwaukee and Atlanta. Almost averaged a double double to end the season, on top of almost 4 blocks a game.

Not "all star" #'s, but very very servicable #'s as a starter.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> The Blazers are on crack (not weed) if they pass on Green at #3.


 
Please explain how Portland is on crack if they pass on Green at #3 to trade down and still get him or another SG they covet.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> I know, I know. I just find it hilarious that he's getting so much love because, he's not that good. He had one good year, but when you get down to it he just isn't that good.


 

Pryzbilla is a good young center who has a lot of value. If you can't see it then your blind.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Wow, you mean he _almost_ averaged a double double? What a player..

I know he had a great year, but I'm thinking it was a little flukey.



> Pryzbilla is a good young center who has a lot of value. If you can't see it then your blind.


Then I guess I'm blind. That explains some things.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> If the Hawks take Paul, and I sincerely hope they do....Does Bernie REALLY think that he can get Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut from POR for the 5th pick and a lottery locked TOR pick until 2009?
> 
> I seriously doubt POR would even deal Marvin\Bogut for the #5 & #13...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I definitely agree with you. No way you guys let Marvin fall to 3 and then trade out. He'd be your pick. And there's no way Bobcats will get to 2 unless they blow the Hawks away with a deal. They are said to like him as well.

Yeah, I also agree teams are sending smoke screens about Paul and the others. You guys are prolly one of em. I can't see you taking another PG unless he's traded for something.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Wow, you mean he _almost_ averaged a double double? What a player..
> 
> I know he had a great year, but I'm thinking it was a little flukey.
> 
> ...


 
Do you think Curtis Borchardt is better then Pryzbilla?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Um, no. But is that really saying much? Borchardt is awful.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Um, no. But is that really saying much? Borchardt is awful.


 
Right, it isnt saying much. So if you agree with Blazer fans, why are you sticking your nose into this thread?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Unless Marvin Williams somehow falls to Portland, Green should be the lock selection. He is a athletic marvel and is a wonderful basketball talent. He is easily the most athletic player in the draft in terms of leaping ability and he has worlds of potential. Why pass him up?

You already have Sebastian locked up as the PG for the future, why not add a SG for the future as well? There are not enough quality big man to pick at that spot either.

So Gerald Green should be the choice without question.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

OZZY said:


> Unless Marvin Williams somehow falls to Portland, Green should be the lock selection. He is a athletic marvel and is a wonderful basketball talent. He is easily the most athletic player in the draft in terms of leaping ability and he has worlds of potential. Why pass him up?
> 
> You already have Sebastian locked up as the PG for the future, why not add a SG for the future as well? There are not enough quality big man to pick at that spot either.
> 
> So Gerald Green should be the choice without question.


 
Oh I dont disagree that Green could be the right fit for Portland. But I think there's a good chance of him being available later in the draft so the Blazers might as well try to get an extra asset or two out of it from a team that would like to move up and get the PG of their choice. Also I think Webster might be a better fit for Portland since he's a little more polished and ready to produce.

Here's an interesting take from a scout... It's from http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/



> Posted on Thu, Jun. 02, 2005
> 
> Gibbons advises against prep star
> 
> ...


Just one scouts view but who's to say Nash doesn't feel the same.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> "In this high school class, I don't think anybody has a chance to be a major contributor to an NBA team anytime soon," Gibbons told the Observer. "And Green might be a bigger gamble than the others."


I don't believe this guy one bit. He compares him to JR Smith? Why? Because both are good at dunking? Gerald Green can jump higher than JR Smith and is a much better athlete, not only that he is 6-8. Green can't produce right away? Why? Sure his defensive feel for the game is lacking, but he appears to have a nice feel for the game on offense, he can get to the basket, has a effortless jumper and with his athletic ability he can do things other players can not do. He is a great athlete probably the best athlete in the draft. We are not just talking a dunker, we are talking a athlete like Kobe Bryant and Tracy McGrady, in that mold.

So teams want to pass on that potential? If its not for Marvin Williams or one of the big three PG's, I think its a dumb idea to pass on him.

Again Blazers are set at the PG spot for the future, so the only other player that is worthy of that pick is Green I believe. He has that much potential, might be a little high but potentially its where he should be taken.


----------

